# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Linh tinh chẳng biết gì, thấy hay thì mua.

## Nam CNC

Nhiều món đi bãi , thấy hay nảy ra kế hoạch liền, nhưng đem về nhà thì bỏ xó..... mấy anh em chơi chụp hình chắc mê lắm.

---- Bộ bàn xoay chính xác 1/10 độ, định chế bộ lật cơ cho máy cnc nữ trang hay gia công vỏ điện thoại.





----Bộ XYZ vặn tay , hành trình 15mm hehehe siêu độc, hoàn toàn bằng đồng thau.



---- 2 bộ trượt vặn tay, hành trình 60mm, 120mm , bằng nhôm và đồng thau, mua về định chế con micro mill chơi nhưng lười quá mà cũng chẳng có nhu cầu thế là bay vào xó.




----Bộ chỉnh tay trượt 15mm, độ chính xác 0.01mm , định chế cảm biến set zero trục Z.




----2 bộ vặn tay trong thước panme... để dành tinh chỉnh hệ máy 5 trục mini của em.



---- Mâm cặp bé tí nị 50mm của hạng proxxon.





-----còn nhiều đồ linh tinh khác mà chưa biết nó là gì nên chưa post.

----------

anhcos, CBNN

----------


## CBNN

bác Nam có bộ mâm cặp nhỏ nhỏ dể thương quá!

----------


## Nam CNC

Trời ơi, mua trong triển lãm vừa rồi, 1 chai đó, đứng tần ngần 15 phút mới dám mua.....

----------


## Lenamhai

anh kết cái mâm cặp proxxon rồi, Nam ui pm gấp nhá

----------


## Lenamhai

ui cha giá cũng độc như em nó ặc chỉ biết đứng nhìn ực ực

----------


## Nam CNC

Đổi đi, đổi lấy cái 4 chấu của anh nhé.......

----------


## Lenamhai

cái 4 chấu anh có project cho nó rồi Nam ơi.

----------


## Nam CNC

Vậy thì ghé chổ anh CULItrưởng thôi vậy..... nếu có nhiều đồ chơi sẽ hú anh em luôn.

----------


## Tuấn

Má ui, bộ xyz hành trình 15mm.... hôm nào mềnh vào Sì gòn, mềnh rủ lão chủ thớt đi uống bia, hắn tây tây... mềnh thó bộ ZYX 15mm của hắn đút túi... Hầy .....

Có bác nào đi đâu mà gặp các bộ  1-2 hoặc 3 trục hành trình 3-7mm cỡ từ bao diêm trở xuống mua giúp em nhé, pls .... Có núm vặn tay cũng được, bé quá cắm lục giác vào vặn cũng được ạ/

----------


## Nam CNC

hé hé , bộ đó đi Đà Nẵng mất tiêu. 3 trục tích hợp thì cũng có , để từ từ em lụm cho , ngon cỡ 2 bộ trước được không ? nhưng mà tình hình thì biết bác Tuấn rồi , đợt này chết với em.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## anhxco

> Má ui, bộ xyz hành trình 15mm.... hôm nào mềnh vào Sì gòn, mềnh rủ lão chủ thớt đi uống bia, hắn tây tây... mềnh thó bộ ZYX 15mm của hắn đút túi... Hầy .....
> 
> Có bác nào đi đâu mà gặp các bộ  1-2 hoặc 3 trục hành trình 3-7mm cỡ từ bao diêm trở xuống mua giúp em nhé, pls .... Có núm vặn tay cũng được, bé quá cắm lục giác vào vặn cũng được ạ/


Bác Nam cao thủ bia đen, để bác Nam tây tây em e hơi nhọc đó bác!

----------

Tuấn

----------


## diy1102

Bia đen uống nhiều cũng pải đi xxx thừa cơ lúc đó cũng đc bác ạ.

----------


## anhxco

> hé hé , bộ đó đi Đà Nẵng mất tiêu. 3 trục tích hợp thì cũng có , để từ từ em lụm cho , ngon cỡ 2 bộ trước được không ? nhưng mà tình hình thì biết bác Tuấn rồi , đợt này chết với em.


Nhắc mới nhớ, đợt trước e cũng nghe bác nói làm cái set zero trục z gì đó, mà e chưa hiểu mô tê chi, đợt này bác nói kỹ xíu giúp e rõ với, có hình ảnh càng tốt!

----------


## anhxco

> Bia đen uống nhiều cũng pải đi xxx thừa cơ lúc đó cũng đc bác ạ.


Bộ mini này chắc nằm trong túi thôi à  :Smile:

----------

diy1102, Tuấn

----------


## diy1102

Chuẩn rồi bác ạ.
Ps: em biết ý đồ của bác Tuấn mà.

----------

anhxco, Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

set Zero Z hả , hình ảnh cụ thể, chính xác tuyệt vời , khỏi cần tốn điện hay sợ nhiễu.... Bác nào cũng có thể làm được.

hàng hãng



hàng chế

----------

duonghoang, nhatson, Tuấn

----------


## anhxco

> set Zero Z hả , hình ảnh cụ thể, chính xác tuyệt vời , khỏi cần tốn điện hay sợ nhiễu.... Bác nào cũng có thể làm được.
> 
> hàng hãng
> 
> 
> 
> hàng chế


Cái này xong rồi trừ độ cao của cái đồng hồ phải không bác.
Thế còn cái phần set zero cho cảm biến là sao ạ?

----------


## Nam CNC

Cái đó nó rõ ràng rồi còn set cảm biến gì nữa bác !!!! bác di chuyển mũi dao đá vào cái đế đồng hồ , di chuyển đến khi cây kim chỉ điềm 0 , điểm 0 này bác phải đo độ cao trước , ví dụ độ cao này 50 mm, khi kim chạm điểm 0 thì bác set thông số Z bằng 50 thế là xong !!!!

       Còn toạ độ của bác set so với bàn máy thì kê cái đồng hồ lên bàn máy , còn so với mặt phôi thì kê lên phôi , di chuyển thoải mái , em tin cái này hơn là tin cái cảm biến giới hạn hay cảm biến từ.

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> Nhiều món đi bãi , thấy hay nảy ra kế hoạch liền, nhưng đem về nhà thì bỏ xó..... mấy anh em chơi chụp hình chắc mê lắm.
> 
> 
> ----Bộ chỉnh tay trượt 15mm, độ chính xác 0.01mm , định chế cảm biến set zero trục Z.
> 
> 
> 
> -----còn nhiều đồ linh tinh khác mà chưa biết nó là gì nên chưa post.


Ý em là e hỏi cái mục này bác ạ, cái kia e hiểu rồi  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

@Anhxco À cái hình đó em định chế cái cái cảm biến set Zero xy máy tiện lên để làm set zero Z hehehe . do nó có cái cần tinh chỉnh nên dễ dàng set 1 khoảng cách xác định , lấy tín hiệu chạm mạch em sẽ nối tiếp cái đèn led , đèn led sáng là em biết nó tới Zero , trong mach3 có chức năng nhích từng khoảng cách nên dùng cho set zero rất tiện ... ( em đã từng làm vài cái cực kì đơn giản và độ chính xác là 0.01mm )

----------

anhxco, Everest vt

----------


## CNC PRO

Một số bài viết liên quan đến Orbital welding đã được di chuyển qua chủ đề DIY Orbital welding - máy hàn ống tự động để có thể cô động nội dung hơn.

Trân trọng!

----------

